# Spiralink Coupler



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Have any of you guys used these couplers in place of a b&g 118705. I'm seriously thinking about putting one on my 100 series pump. Reviews please.:clap:

http://www.westwoodproducts.com/product_group_H2.htm


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I’ve never used those Westwood ones, but they might be worth a shot. Taco has used a spring coupling for their smaller circ pumps for many years, but they still seem to break occasionally. 
I know I’ve replaced quite a few of them over the years.

Taco Coupling: 
http://www.patriot-supply.com/products/showitem.cfm/4440


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Those are the couplings you use if you don't change out the bad motor mounts that are breaking the regular coupling.

They work ok.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I guess if that’s the only reason to use them, I would probably just replace the motor mounts if they were that bad. I know Johnstone and Grainger usually stock them for the 48 and 56 frame motors. Although, I suppose those spring couplings could actually come in handy for a temporary repair situation, along the lines of having a TurboCap on hand.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

DuMass said:


> I guess if that’s the only reason to use them, I would probably just replace the motor mounts if they were that bad. I know Johnstone and Grainger usually stock them for the 48 and 56 frame motors. Although, I suppose those spring couplings could actually come in handy for a temporary repair situation, along the lines of having a TurboCap on hand.


Its surprising how many techs still don't know that its bad motor mounts that destroy the couplings.

I think thats about the only reason to switch to those couplings. You don't have mounts with you, and your pretty far out from your shop, and won't be coming back to that area again for a while. Unless you get another no heat call in that area.


----------

